# Tornado issue #2



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

spread 1 ton of salt and had to stop.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Took me a second, but I see it now. DD at their finest. Never looked at mine, I presume there are set screws? Or were? Gonna be fun shoveling the load out to fix it.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

at least hoping the shaft is still inside the bearing a bit so i can hammer it back through w/ out removing the spreader and having to align the sprockets, bearings ,ect
steve


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Is this the new Tornado?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

xtreem3d;916564 said:


> at least hoping the shaft is still inside the bearing a bit so i can hammer it back through w/ out removing the spreader and having to align the sprockets, bearings ,ect
> steve


That's what I was thinking after posting. It might help to back those tensioning bolts off some too.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

It's a POS


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

mullis56;916634 said:


> It's a POS


Plain Old Sander?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

mullis56;916634 said:


> It's a POS


i won't say that because i haven't gotten to use it much..but i can say for sure that almost all the fasteners were loose when i recieved both of mine..never thought to check the set screws. i can say i am happy with the way it distrubutes the salt at least


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Working on new stuff (big or small issues) makes it a POS in my mind...I hope you get it figured out and fixed and make money with it!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks faded for being new.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Agreed maybe not new!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

it is brand new , only a couple weeks old..maybe flash affected color...you can see bearing , frame and bolts are new. i agree it sucks to work on something after 10 minutes of use. luckily i got it all back aligned and fixed


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

did you do the install or have someon else do it??? thats horse**** either way...


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

i put it in...you almost can't call it an install just drop it in the truck and run a wire loom :laughing:


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

They throw them together at the factory. Doesnt matter what company. You got to go through the whole unit and check everthing when you get a new unit. Pathetic but true.


----------



## rpainetfd (Jan 9, 2009)

I have the Fisher Model and built the wood box in front of the spreader the way the instructions say. After I hit a few good curbs while plowing, I took a look at the spreader to make sure I did not damage anything when it hit hard on the wood. I never looked at it close prior to use. It appears that the bottom side of the stainless channel for the chain is narrower than the top, like if you look at the spreader from the front, that the sides of that stainless channel tip out on the top. Have you noticed this on your model? Is that the way it is made, or did I bend something. (sorry I cant post pics right now with it mounted in the truck, I know it is hard to tell what I am talking about without pics, but figured i would try). Thanks


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

xtreem3d;917261 said:


> it is brand new , only a couple weeks old..maybe flash affected color...you can see bearing , frame and bolts are new. i agree it sucks to work on something after 10 minutes of use. luckily i got it all back aligned and fixed


Did you grease the bearing, or did it come that way? That is way too much grease for that size bearing. This might not have caused your problem, but too much grease with make the bearing heat up causing expansion of the bearing. I wouldn't put anymore then 3 to 5 pumps of grease, 5 being the max at a time in each bearing. And wipe out the old stuff as it is pushed out.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Those are pillow block bearings, you can grease the hell out of them. They are a lower rpm setup.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

yeah i can't imagine that bearing ever even getting warm...the set screws were almost all the way out. so far so good


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

xtreem3d;926419 said:


> yeah i can't imagine that bearing ever even getting warm...the set screws were almost all the way out. so far so good


Ya but its good pratice though.



The mayor;926314 said:


> Those are pillow block bearings, you can grease the hell out of them. They are a lower rpm setup.


I know what it is. Ok if you say so! 
I wasnt thinking that it is low rpm, so the chances of heating up might be slim. By the looks of it, it looks to me that those bearing are sealed. So that much grease is not needed. 
I have been checking Western's site to see what they say. They dont say, so I guess keep doing what you have been doing.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

my set screw came out of the bearing on the spinner housing. lost the bearing but found it amazingly. its like the third time i used my new machine


----------

